# Pics of my new silver girl and the other family members



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Hello jesters mom, love your new silver girl and all of your other dogs as well. They are all just beautiful, and look like very happy fur babies. Very nice pictures.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Hope you all don't feel I am on overload but I have so many neat pics I just thought I'd add a few more...  I love taking pics. Angel wasn't thrilled about being stacked and kept leaning back, but it was still a nice pic of her.

Let me know if I am too on over load.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

look at all of these baby silvers popping up everywhere!! Congrats, very beautiful!! And you honestly think we could have pic overload??? ha


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Congrats !!!! What a pretty silver girl you have. I really like her tight feet. 
You certainly have a beautiful pack of pretty Poodles. I just love the Standard's Poodles....sorry smaller Poodle owner's. lol

Keep posting pics when you take them. I think we all love to see pics!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Too many pics NO WAY, feel free to post as many and as often as you like, except it makes me feel bad cause I am so slack and can't take a decent picture anyway lol.

I think your all buying silver poos to goad me into buying one too :rofl:

She is very beautiful, I can see from those shots how wonderful a little silver standard pup would look playing with the 'T Dog' :smile:


----------



## P Nalitt (Mar 3, 2009)

She is beautiful!!!

I love all the pic's in the snow, kinda makes me wish we had snow just for a photo shoot!!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh I love the pictures! keep them coming! your dogs have such beautiful faces! How do you get them to pose like that? its wonderful - those pix shoud be in a calendar or something - they are great!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I can't stop looking at your pix - the first one with the two silvers - how on earth did you get them to pose like that - they are so beautiful!!!


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh my goodness! BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow that's a lot of poodle puppies - but I can see why you can't resist them! They're all beautiful and I'm sure Angel and Grace will enjoy playing together.


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Angel has a gorgeous face.
They're all beautiful!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

how cute congrats on your parade of poodles


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awwwww how cute!!! COngrats. Our little one will have so many silver pics to look at when we bring her home. I can't wait.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

They are all gorgeous.
Keep posting pictures.


----------

